# fruit cutters



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

would like more info where to get some fruit cutters to make a fruit arrangement or platter similar to edible arrangement? the daisy cut out out looks adorable. I had a hard time using my cookie cutters to cut cantelope.. any tips on how to cut the fruit to make neat flat cut would be great.. I plan to get a melon baller as to make a daisy center


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

Are your cookie cutters metal or plastic? I don't have a problem with my metal cookie cutters cutting through fruit, although I've never tried pine apple. Sweet Celebrations (catalogue order only, no inter-net but you can order their catalogue on the net) carries virtually every cookie cutter known to man as well as assorted funky melon ballers.


----------

